# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  نصرة الزعيم والوالى فى صدى الملاعب MBC

## أوهاج

*نصرة الزعيم  http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-...bal/Sudan.html  نصرة الوالى  http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html   (ملحوظه: أمسح الكوكيز وصوت تانى)
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*صوتنا 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبق ان صوتنا لكن من اجل الوالي الغالي سنصوت ونزيد التصويت


*

----------


## أوهاج

*اخوتى ناصر و مهدى لكم التحايا
مادام بالامكان التصويت تانى وتانى فلنفعلها
تصوروا فى ظرف ساعتين ارتفع عدد المصوتين للوالى من 2836 الى 3145 لكم جميعا التحايا
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*لقد تم التصويت للوالي الغالي وسوف نواصل فصوتوا معنا ودمتم
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*كرروا التصويت يا صفوة
*

----------


## أوهاج

*الله اكبر..... الله اكبر
شكراً صفوه....
ارجل منكم مافى  شفوووووت
بلغ عدد المصوتين للوالى  4052


*

----------


## الاحمر

*تم التصويت للغالي والزعيم
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تم التصويت ...!!
*

----------


## أوهاج

*الله أكبر...الله أكبر 
لم تمر 24 ساعه
تضاعف العدد من 2836 إلى 4804
خبت صاااح.....والله الصفوه تاج الراس وكيف الراس
انها معركتنا....فلننصر والي العطاء....
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*التحية للصفوة القابضين على جمر القضية

الان الفرق وصل الى أعلى معدل هو 16205


جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني50.801%Votes: 72204

منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي39.4%
39.4%Votes: 55999 es: 511
*

----------


## أوهاج

*http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html


*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*واصلوا بنفس الهمة حتى يدب اليأس فى نفوسهم
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بدخول  سودان المريخ  ارض المعركة واخوانه  تغيرت الموازين - وتم  ضرب  المحاور الرئسية  وتوغلت قواتنا الى تخوم   الحمراء   والكرنتينة
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*

+
من اول يوم فى المعركة لم نبخل على والى الجمال
                        	*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*لك الف تحية اخونا الصادق عبد الوهاب
                        	*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*جمعة مباركة يا شباب و عاوزين اليوم النسبة تزيد عن 51.7
                        	*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*

الان الفرق 16302


جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني50.833%Votes: 72302 منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي39.371%Votes: 56000  1
*

----------


## majedsiddig

*الفرق زاد عن 16500 ونقترب بسرعة من ال51%
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الساعة : 7:30 مساء الجمعة 
منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي39.306%Votes: 56016
جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني50.912%Votes: 72555

الفارق ............       16539
*

----------


## مناوي

*حتي الان الوالي الاول 
  50.916%  Votes: 72570 
*

----------


## مناوي

*بالتوفيييييييييييييق يا جمااال ...

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*فيلق مجيد الظافر يقتحم حاجز الستة عشر ويقف على تلال  الكيلو 17---اخفقت اتصالاتنا  مع  الفريق المنصورى فى جبهة الاندية--نرجو من عزو- اوهادج  فك الحصار عن قوات المنصورى  خلف جبال  الزعيم
بينما  الثلوج تعيق حركة قوات باكمبا---هيمو  فى مهمة عملياتية  للجبهة الجنوبية

فلول الخصوم انهت مهام العطلة  وشوهدت تنسحب انسحابا غير منظم  -بعد قاومت ليل الاربعاء ونهار الخميس  وتضاءلت  حركتها بعد ظهر الجمعة
قاصفات ابراهيم ورباح  نرجو ان تتنتهز غياب  قادة الصاعقة البلوية لمتابعة لقاء النصر  والهلال  لاختراق حاجز الصواريخ لاجبار  الخصوم  على الاستسلام
قف  وفقكم الله والنصر  للوالى  والسيطرة برا وبحرا  وجوا--للزعيم
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

فيلق مجيد الظافر يقتحم حاجز الستة عشر ويقف على تلال  الكيلو 17---اخفقت اتصالاتنا  مع  الفريق المنصورى فى جبهة الاندية--نرجو من عزو- اوهادج  فك الحصار عن قوات المنصورى  خلف جبال  الزعيم
بينما  الثلوج تعيق حركة قوات باكمبا---هيمو  فى مهمة عملياتية  للجبهة الجنوبية

فلول الخصوم انهت مهام العطلة  وشوهدت تنسحب انسحابا غير منظم  -بعد قاومت ليل الاربعاء ونهار الخميس  وتضاءلت  حركتها بعد ظهر الجمعة
قاصفات ابراهيم ورباح  نرجو ان تتنتهز غياب  قادة الصاعقة البلوية لمتابعة لقاء النصر  والهلال  لاختراق حاجز الصواريخ لاجبار  الخصوم  على الاستسلام
قف  وفقكم الله والنصر  للوالى  والسيطرة برا وبحرا  وجوا--للزعيم



شدو الهمة يا الحبيب الصادق أما نحن ورشتنا يومية وحدها الساعات الاولى من فجر اليوم الثانى بنجرد ونسلم الجرد يوميا معى شباب بيسدو عين الشمس دقر يا عين يحفظهم الله ... 
*

----------


## مناوي

*الوالي متقدماً حتي الان .. 
  50.923%  Votes: 72591 

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*قائمقام--مناوى--يطوف بخطوط الجبهة ويؤكد  السيطرة  التامة
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

الوالي متقدماً حتي الان .. 
  50.923%  Votes: 72591 




تحيات يالغالى شغل نضيف
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

قائمقام--مناوى--يطوف بخطوط الجبهة ويؤكد  السيطرة  التامة



تحيات صادقنا شدوا الهمه
*

----------


## أوهاج

*الشفوت يقتربون من الواحد وخمسين فى الميه بفارق 16,758


 
*

----------


## أوهاج

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الان الساعة : 3:17 صباحا السبت الموافق 23/2/2013 

أفضل رؤساء الأندية العرب : 

الوالى .................... 72882
البلوى.................     56057


الفارق.....................16825
====================
أفضل الأندية السودانية
المريخ.................... 4976
الشوربة ......................... 1235
الفارق......................... 3741
                                        استلم يا أوهاج
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*الفرق حاليآ 16853 ونتجه نحو تكسير العظم وتوسيع الفارق إلي 17000

ألم أقل لكم أن المريخ ُيعلي ولا يُعلي عليه شكرآ لكل الصفوة 
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

الان الساعة : 3:17 صباحا السبت الموافق 23/2/2013 

أفضل رؤساء الأندية العرب : 

الوالى .................... 72882
البلوى.................     56057


الفارق.....................16825
====================
أفضل الأندية السودانية
المريخ.................... 4976
الشوربة ......................... 1235
الفارق......................... 3741
                                        استلم يا أوهاج



الله أكبر صفوة تاج الراس
شغلكم مافيه اى كلام..صبيان شفوت بضربو الزول ضرب الحساده ويحموهو يقلب الشهاده..




*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المنصوري
					

الفرق حاليآ 16853 ونتجه نحو تكسير العظم وتوسيع الفارق إلي 17000

ألم أقل لكم أن المريخ ُيعلي ولا يُعلي عليه شكرآ لكل الصفوة 



دواس صاح...أكرب الزند ود المنصورى
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سودان المريخ
					

التحية للصفوة القابضين على جمر القضية

الان الفرق وصل الى أعلى معدل هو 16205


جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني50.801%Votes: 72204

منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي39.4%
39.4%Votes: 55999 es: 511



تحيه خاصة يا أجمل وطن..
حتماً الجغرافيا لن تمحو التأريخ...مازال اخواننا الجنوبيون يعشقون الزعيم.. 

*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*تمكنت قواتكم الباسلة في هذه اللحظات تحقيق ماوعدنا به الصفوة الكرام 

وذلك بوصول الفارق الي 17000 لنكون بذلك قد  ادخلنا في قلوب 

المنافسين الخوف واليأس وقدمنا أنفسنا بإحسن تقديم 

منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي
  39.18%  Votes: 56091 


جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني


  51.055%  
Votes: 73091 

عاش المريخ موفور القيم 

تمديد مدة التصويت تعني بلوغنا نسبة 90% ولا عُذر 

لبقية الأندية وهذا بمثابة إنذار للجميع 

نحن ماضون ولن نقيف حتي تحقيق المراد 

( المافي شنو يا ناس الــ mbc) بقية 

الأندية في صعيد ونحن نقدل بعزنا في صعيد 

الحاضر أكلم الغائب نحن ماضون لننافس انفسنا 

التقسيمة الجاية 


سكرتير المريخ ضد رؤساء الاندية العربية مجتمعة 

الما في شنو 

جيش المريخ الإلكتروني يٌعلي ولا يٌعلي عليه 

قال إيه الجمهور السوداني كسلان 

جيب من جوه يا اوهاج الناس دي ماعارفه حاجة 


*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المنصوري
					

تمكنت قواتكم الباسلة في هذه اللحظات تحقيق ماوعدنا به الصفوة الكرام 

وذلك بوصول الفارق الي 17000 لنكون بذلك قد  ادخلنا في قلوب 

المنافسين الخوف واليأس وقدمنا أنفسنا بإحسن تقديم 

منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي
  39.18%  Votes: 56091 


جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني


  51.055%  
Votes: 73091 

عاش المريخ موفور القيم 

تمديد مدة التصويت تعني بلوغنا نسبة 90% ولا عُذر 

لبقية الأندية وهذا بمثابة إنذار للجميع 

نحن ماضون ولن نقيف حتي تحقيق المراد 

( المافي شنو يا ناس الــ mbc) بقية 

الأندية في صعيد ونحن نقدل بعزنا في صعيد 

الحاضر أكلم الغائب نحن ماضون لننافس انفسنا 

التقسيمة الجاية 


سكرتير المريخ ضد رؤساء الاندية العربية مجتمعة 

الما في شنو 

جيش المريخ الإلكتروني يٌعلي ولا يٌعلي عليه 

قال إيه الجمهور السوداني كسلان 

جيب من جوه يا اوهاج الناس دي ماعارفه حاجة 






تسلم يا غالى ...أنحنا فوق عزنا (أندية ما بتهزنا) فتل على أصولو فى كل الاصعده..

ركنية: الكود ده عجبنى تب..


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

تسلم يا غالى ...أنحنا فوق عزنا (أندية ما بتهزنا) فتل على أصولو فى كل الاصعده..

ركنية: الكود ده عجبنى تب..





هههههههههههههه الكوت براه إعترف 
الوالي متقدم 17408
*

----------


## أوهاج

*عفارم عليكم...اخوانى الصفوه صبيان عيونهم سقد..مابيعرفو النوم..ولا قال هو بيعرفهم..
(لقطه بتاريخ 5-2-2013 الساعه 02:11 صباحاً)



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

عفارم عليكم...اخوانى الصفوه صبيان عيونهم سقد..مابيعرفو النوم..ولا قال هو بيعرفهم..
(لقطه بتاريخ 5-2-2013 الساعه 02:11 صباحاً)






ما ينوم جيبو حي
جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني51.19%Votes: 73535
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*سدد الله  رميكم  -
الحمد لله الذى نصر عبده   وهزم الاحزاب وحده
مع   نهاية  العمليات ظهر الخميس-انتهى الامر ونزلت جيوش الحلفاء 
وتم رفع العلم فوق اعلى قمة جبل النجوم
تتجمع الان قواتكم  لتسليم مفاتيح  mbc--عشاق اللهيب
سنجرى التعميم والعمل بملاحقة موقف الزعيم  ليحلو   النصر ويفرض  سلطانه
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*ويتواصل الزحف نحو التتويج إن شاءالله 

 منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي  39.035%  Votes: 56123 
جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني
  51.224%  

Votes: 73648 

الفرق 17525

ألم أقل لكم ( تمو الباقي يا شفوت ) 

*

----------


## أوهاج

*تحيات هيمو وصادقنا وود المنصورى صفوة العز
الفارق 17,682



*

----------


## ezzeo

*الان الساعة 2:51 صباحا الأحد الموافق 24/2/2013 

أفضل رؤساء الأندية العرب :
الوالى ..........................  73862
البلوى ...........................56144
الفارق .......................... 17718
==========================
أفضل الأندية السودانية : 
المريخ......................... 5037
الشوربة .......................1236
الفارق ....................... 3801

             استلم  ...............يا أوهاج  
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

تسلم يا غالى ...أنحنا فوق عزنا (أندية ما بتهزنا) فتل على أصولو فى كل الاصعده..

ركنية: الكود ده عجبنى تب..






حقو تعملو توقيع ده وسام عديييييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*الأن الفرق 17722
جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني51.285%Votes: 73870
منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي38.981%Votes: 56148
التحية للصفوة أى مكان أى زمان
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفرق  في عدد الاصوات رقم مميز 17777

منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي38.968%Votes: 56163
جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني51.302%Votes: 73940
*

----------


## Deimos

*الفريق الأكثر شعبية في السودان هو؟

المريخ  52.375%  Votes: 5051 
أهلي شندي  10.566%  Votes: 1019 
فريق أخر  24.233%  Votes: 2337 
الهلال  12.827%  Votes: 1237 


*

----------


## Deimos

*جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني
51.355% -  Votes: 74114 

منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي
 38.924% -  Votes: 56173 
*

----------


## أوهاج

*فى هذه اللحظه يقوم الصفوه العز بهجوم عنيف..
على الاهالى الإبتعاد عن المنطقه حفاظاً على أرواحهم وممتلكاتهم..


*

----------


## ezzeo

*الان ......... الساعة 5:35 عصر الاحد 24/2/2013
افضل الرؤساء للأندية العربية
الوالى ...........74682
البلوى........... 56202
الفارق............................................  ................... 18480
شدو الهمة يا أعضم أمة ... قرررررربت

*

----------


## أوهاج

*مساء الانوار صفوة العز
عبركم أحيي حارس المنبر الأمين
الجميل الساده وضاح المحيّا
الباشمهندس عبد القادر (مرهف المريخابى)
إن شاء الله بيت مال وعيال ..وربنا يتمم على خير

التقرير: عصرنا الجماعه نزّلنا نسبتهم من 39% إلى 38.7%..زاد الفارق عن التقرير السابق من 15.6 الف إلى 18.6 الف بـمعدل 19.4%. تحسن فى متوسط سرعتنا..


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الوالي متقدم ب 18689
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوالي الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية العرب بعد منافسة شرسة مع البلوي


 

الوالي الأول ثم البلوي والبياري ثالثاً 
بعد منافسة قوية حسم السوداني جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السباق على   الفوز بلقب الرئيس الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية العرب، وذلك بعد منافسة   شرسة مع الشيخ منصور البلوي رئيس نادي الاتحاد السعودي السابق.



(دبي-mbc.net) بعد منافسة  قوية حسم السوداني جمال الوالي رئيس نادي  المريخ السباق على الفوز بلقب  الرئيس الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية  العرب، وذلك بعد منافسة شرسة مع  الشيخ منصور البلوي رئيس نادي الاتحاد  السعودي السابق.
وقد تصدر البلوي الاستفتاء المنشور على الصفحة الرئيسية لموقع برنامج "صدى   الملاعب" منذ حوالي الشهر ، لكن الوالي قلب الطاولة وحسم السباق في  النهاية  بعدد أصوات بلغ 74932 وبنسبة 510604% ، بينما حصل البلوي على  56217 صوتا  بنسبة 38.716%.
بينما جاء فهد البياري رئيس نادي الوحدات الأردني في المركز الثالث بعدد   أصوات بلغ 4677 وبنسبة 3.22% وذلك بفارق كبير عن الوالي والبلوي.
وفيما يلي القائمة والترتيب النهائي لنتائج الاستفتاء :
النتائج الكاملة لاستفتاء الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية العرب



1
جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني 51.604% 

Votes: 74932
2
منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي
38.716% 

Votes: 56217
3
فهد البياري - الوحدات الأردني
3.221% 

Votes: 4677
4
الأمير فيصل بن تركي - النصر السعودي
1.704% 

Votes: 2475
5
إسماعيل الشتيوي - أهلي طرابلس الليبي
1.032% 

Votes: 1498
6
الأمير عبد الرحمن بن مساعد - الهلال السعودي
1.01% 

Votes: 1466
7
خالد البلطان - الشباب السعودي
0.944% 

Votes: 1371
8
حسن حمدي - الأهلي المصري
0.357% 

Votes: 519
9
سلطان العدوان - الفيصلي الأردني
0.284% 

Votes: 412
10
محند شريف حناشي - شبيبة القبائل الجزائري
0.283% 


Votes: 411
11
عبد الحكيم سرار - وفاق سطيف الجزائري
0.276% 

Votes: 401
12
صلاح إدريس- الهلال السوداني
0.177% 

Votes: 257
13
جمال الكاظمي - العربي الكويتي
0.074% 


Votes: 108
14
جمال العتروس - الإفريقي التونسي
0.066% 

Votes: 96
15
ممدوح عباس- الزمالك المصري
0.065% 

Votes: 94
16
عبد السلام حنات - الرجاء المغربي
0.061% 

Votes: 89
17
سليم شيبوب - الترجي التونسي
0.044% 

Votes: 64
18
سالم محمد الأبيض - الاتحاد الليبي
0.041% 

Votes: 60
19
عبد الإله أكرم - الوداد المغربي
0.025% 

Votes: 37
20
مرزوق الغانم - الكويت الكويتي
0.014% 

Votes: 21
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الوالي الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية العرب بعد منافسة شرسة مع البلوي


 

الوالي الأول ثم البلوي والبياري ثالثاً 
بعد منافسة قوية حسم السوداني جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السباق على   الفوز بلقب الرئيس الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية العرب، وذلك بعد منافسة   شرسة مع الشيخ منصور البلوي رئيس نادي الاتحاد السعودي السابق.



(دبي-mbc.net) بعد منافسة  قوية حسم السوداني جمال الوالي رئيس نادي  المريخ السباق على الفوز بلقب  الرئيس الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية  العرب، وذلك بعد منافسة شرسة مع  الشيخ منصور البلوي رئيس نادي الاتحاد  السعودي السابق.
وقد تصدر البلوي الاستفتاء المنشور على الصفحة الرئيسية لموقع برنامج "صدى   الملاعب" منذ حوالي الشهر ، لكن الوالي قلب الطاولة وحسم السباق في  النهاية  بعدد أصوات بلغ 74932 وبنسبة 510604% ، بينما حصل البلوي على  56217 صوتا  بنسبة 38.716%.
بينما جاء فهد البياري رئيس نادي الوحدات الأردني في المركز الثالث بعدد   أصوات بلغ 4677 وبنسبة 3.22% وذلك بفارق كبير عن الوالي والبلوي.
وفيما يلي القائمة والترتيب النهائي لنتائج الاستفتاء :
النتائج الكاملة لاستفتاء الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية العرب



1
جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني 51.604% 

Votes: 74932
2
منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي
38.716% 

Votes: 56217
3
فهد البياري - الوحدات الأردني
3.221% 

Votes: 4677
4
الأمير فيصل بن تركي - النصر السعودي
1.704% 

Votes: 2475
5
إسماعيل الشتيوي - أهلي طرابلس الليبي
1.032% 

Votes: 1498
6
الأمير عبد الرحمن بن مساعد - الهلال السعودي
1.01% 

Votes: 1466
7
خالد البلطان - الشباب السعودي
0.944% 

Votes: 1371
8
حسن حمدي - الأهلي المصري
0.357% 

Votes: 519
9
سلطان العدوان - الفيصلي الأردني
0.284% 

Votes: 412
10
محند شريف حناشي - شبيبة القبائل الجزائري
0.283% 


Votes: 411
11
عبد الحكيم سرار - وفاق سطيف الجزائري
0.276% 

Votes: 401
12
صلاح إدريس- الهلال السوداني
0.177% 

Votes: 257
13
جمال الكاظمي - العربي الكويتي
0.074% 


Votes: 108
14
جمال العتروس - الإفريقي التونسي
0.066% 

Votes: 96
15
ممدوح عباس- الزمالك المصري
0.065% 

Votes: 94
16
عبد السلام حنات - الرجاء المغربي
0.061% 

Votes: 89
17
سليم شيبوب - الترجي التونسي
0.044% 

Votes: 64
18
سالم محمد الأبيض - الاتحاد الليبي
0.041% 

Votes: 60
19
عبد الإله أكرم - الوداد المغربي
0.025% 

Votes: 37
20
مرزوق الغانم - الكويت الكويتي
0.014% 

Votes: 21



الحمد لله الذى نصرنا بعد مجهود مضنى وسهر ليالى الف شكر وحمد لله ... ارجو ان يكون هذا التعاضد والتكاتف المريخابى الإلكترونى فى حسابات جميع المسئولون والذين فى مواقع القرار للاستفاده القصوى والتنظيم والاصطفاف القوى خلف كل ما يخص معشوقنا الابدى الزعيم المريخ النصر لنا وللامام 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

الحمد لله الذى نصرنا بعد مجهود مضنى وسهر ليالى الف شكلر وحمد لله ... ارجو ان يكون هذا التعاضد والتكاتف المريخابى الإلكترونى فى حسابات جميع المسئولون والذين فى مواقع القرار للاستفاده القصوى والتنظيم والاصطفاف القوى خلف كل ما يخص معشوقنا الابدى الزعيم المريخ النصر لنا وللامام 



222222222
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*
مليار مبروك و التحية لكل من ساهم فى رفع اسم الزعيم عالياً
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*الله أكبر ...الله أكبر..الله أكبر
كل التحايا لأعظم جمهور
ألف مبروك
Nothing is impossible if the word itself says i'm possible
YES WE CAN


*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*يا شباب مليون مبروك لوالي الجمال (ابو محمد) والفوز الكاسح. والان همتكم يا شباب في نفس الموقع استفتاء عن الجمهور المثالي والان الاتحاد السعودي مكتسح الاندية وموقف جمهور المريخ ضعيف همتكم لنعيد الاكتساح لجمهور الزعيم كما اكتسحنا رؤساء الاندية هيا الى نفس الموقع والضرب بيد من حديد 
YES WE CAN
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

الوالي متقدم ب 18689



ألف مبروك ياصفوة العزة...رد الله غربتكم اخى هيمو سالمين غانمين..
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الوالي الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية العرب بعد منافسة شرسة مع البلوي


 

الوالي الأول ثم البلوي والبياري ثالثاً 
بعد منافسة قوية حسم السوداني جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السباق على   الفوز بلقب الرئيس الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية العرب، وذلك بعد منافسة   شرسة مع الشيخ منصور البلوي رئيس نادي الاتحاد السعودي السابق.



(دبي-mbc.net) بعد منافسة  قوية حسم السوداني جمال الوالي رئيس نادي  المريخ السباق على الفوز بلقب  الرئيس الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية  العرب، وذلك بعد منافسة شرسة مع  الشيخ منصور البلوي رئيس نادي الاتحاد  السعودي السابق.
وقد تصدر البلوي الاستفتاء المنشور على الصفحة الرئيسية لموقع برنامج "صدى   الملاعب" منذ حوالي الشهر ، لكن الوالي قلب الطاولة وحسم السباق في  النهاية  بعدد أصوات بلغ 74932 وبنسبة 510604% ، بينما حصل البلوي على  56217 صوتا  بنسبة 38.716%.
بينما جاء فهد البياري رئيس نادي الوحدات الأردني في المركز الثالث بعدد   أصوات بلغ 4677 وبنسبة 3.22% وذلك بفارق كبير عن الوالي والبلوي.
وفيما يلي القائمة والترتيب النهائي لنتائج الاستفتاء :
النتائج الكاملة لاستفتاء الأكثر شعبية بين رؤساء الأندية العرب



1
جمال الوالي - المريخ السوداني 51.604% 

Votes: 74932
2
منصور البلوي - الاتحاد السعودي
38.716% 

Votes: 56217
3
فهد البياري - الوحدات الأردني
3.221% 

Votes: 4677
4
الأمير فيصل بن تركي - النصر السعودي
1.704% 

Votes: 2475
5
إسماعيل الشتيوي - أهلي طرابلس الليبي
1.032% 

Votes: 1498
6
الأمير عبد الرحمن بن مساعد - الهلال السعودي
1.01% 

Votes: 1466
7
خالد البلطان - الشباب السعودي
0.944% 

Votes: 1371
8
حسن حمدي - الأهلي المصري
0.357% 

Votes: 519
9
سلطان العدوان - الفيصلي الأردني
0.284% 

Votes: 412
10
محند شريف حناشي - شبيبة القبائل الجزائري
0.283% 


Votes: 411
11
عبد الحكيم سرار - وفاق سطيف الجزائري
0.276% 

Votes: 401
12
صلاح إدريس- الهلال السوداني
0.177% 

Votes: 257
13
جمال الكاظمي - العربي الكويتي
0.074% 


Votes: 108
14
جمال العتروس - الإفريقي التونسي
0.066% 

Votes: 96
15
ممدوح عباس- الزمالك المصري
0.065% 

Votes: 94
16
عبد السلام حنات - الرجاء المغربي
0.061% 

Votes: 89
17
سليم شيبوب - الترجي التونسي
0.044% 

Votes: 64
18
سالم محمد الأبيض - الاتحاد الليبي
0.041% 

Votes: 60
19
عبد الإله أكرم - الوداد المغربي
0.025% 

Votes: 37
20
مرزوق الغانم - الكويت الكويتي
0.014% 

Votes: 21



ألف مبروك ياصفوة العزة ...رجال والله..
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

الحمد لله الذى نصرنا بعد مجهود مضنى وسهر ليالى الف شكر وحمد لله ... ارجو ان يكون هذا التعاضد والتكاتف المريخابى الإلكترونى فى حسابات جميع المسئولون والذين فى مواقع القرار للاستفاده القصوى والتنظيم والاصطفاف القوى خلف كل ما يخص معشوقنا الابدى الزعيم المريخ النصر لنا وللامام 



ألف مبروك ياصفوة العزة...الف مبروك يا أعظم جمهور
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

222222222



ألف مبروك ياصفوة العزة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك للسودان وللصفوة ولرئيس الاندية العربية الوالي الغالي 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*وزادت افراحنا فرحا .. ألف مبرووووووك

*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

وزادت افراحنا فرحا .. ألف مبرووووووك




ألف مبروك ياصفوة العزة..كملتوا الفراسة..كل التحايا
*

----------


## أوهاج

*يا اخوانا هوى تصويت الجمهور بدا والمغاربه عاملين ارقام كبيره..
شدو الهمه ياشفوت

*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*والان  همتكم يا شباب في نفس الموقع استفتاء عن الجمهور المثالي والان الاتحاد  السعودي مكتسح الاندية وموقف جمهور المريخ ضعيف همتكم لنعيد الاكتساح  لجمهور الزعيم كما اكتسحنا رؤساء الاندية هيا الى نفس الموقع والضرب بيد من  حديد 
YES WE CAN
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

والان  همتكم يا شباب في نفس الموقع استفتاء عن الجمهور المثالي والان الاتحاد  السعودي مكتسح الاندية وموقف جمهور المريخ ضعيف همتكم لنعيد الاكتساح  لجمهور الزعيم كما اكتسحنا رؤساء الاندية هيا الى نفس الموقع والضرب بيد من  حديد 
YES WE CAN



الله اكبر..
*

----------


## أوهاج

*صفوة العز..أخوتى المابنقدرو..سيل الوادى النحدر
بالعكاز.. بالسيف..بالشوتال..بالشنقوشنقو..بالحربه..بالمكسيم..بالاس بى جى ناين..بالمية وحاجة..كلو حقنا
السنه سيوسيوة مابتمرق مننا...كلو حقنا



الكشية قدمو وفوتو..


*

----------

